# RG59 (Camera wire) and RG6 (video wire) ?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Can I use RG6 instead of RG59?

Will RG6 work with CCTV


If I keep it all RG6 video it would make it simple for me. I'm not sure about running everything RG6
and using it for CCTV.

Does someone have the answer for this? THANK YOU:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Either one will work, RG59 is smaller diameter and makes for better pulling over long distances. I have CCTV runs over 1000ft without any issues at work (I installed the entire system myself).


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to be installing mine also, I didn't think there was differance from RG59 and RG6

I'm going to be installing a ATON DLA6 6-Room Speaker Router, a great way to control a whole house system, worth a look
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=301-412

I have an extra one that I want to sell at $275.00


----------



## jaddie (Jan 16, 2008)

RG-59 and RG-6 are generic cable types, both of 75 ohm characteristic impedance. The general difference is in the diameter and shielding, with RG-6 being available in quad-shielded types with much lower leakage. This is important in RF applications in particular, less so in standard composite video. What's more important is loss over distance, and there RG-6 usually wins too. However, within both types you can get high to low performance cables made with different materials. For example, you can buy a copper-clad steel inner conductor or solid copper. You can buy a solid or stranded inner, and as mentioned various type of shielding. In general RG-6 is more rigid and hose-like, but has lower loss and lower leakage, RG-59 is smaller and more flexible. There is a difference in connectors because of the dimensional differences in the cable. You can't use and RG-59 connector on RG-6, for example. 

You could standardize on a single cable type for all installation usage, but it would probably have to be a high performance RG-6 type if you ever plan to use it for RF applications like cable or satellite. Frankly, I don't like it much for video only installations where short "detailed" runs are involved. Just to hard to dress. So I end up with two types anyway. There are some very nice RG-59 cables from companies like Canare (to mention one) that are flexible, easily terminated and with a choice of jacket colors. I don't care as much about how the RG-6 flexes as it's most often in a wall, and I use compression-seal F and BNC connectors on it.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Great answer, I have been making my own cables, with lots of success.

They work well for me and I can make them to the exact custom size needed and very cheap.


----------

